
Mapping Anything with BSicons - zetter
https://chriszetter.com/blog/2020/06/25/mapping-anything-with-bsicons/
======
shakna
As every BSicon has a specific purpose, especially some of the rarer ones, I
wonder how difficult it would be to encode that information into a simulation?

There's a couple of train simulators I enjoy playing with on my downtime, and
this seems like it might be an easier path towards making a highly complicated
engine for something like that.

~~~
l9k8j7h6
The BSicons are similar to the network tiles used in SimCity 4. The main work
of transit modders there (Network Addon Mod) is to create additional tiles for
different types of transit intersections.

It would be very interesting to see one of the OSS city builders pick up
BSicons as a subset of their schema.

------
ape4
The code doesn't look so pretty. I was hoping for something more semantic.
First layout the tracks, then the location of the stations (on the track),
then characteristics of each station, etc.

